# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  برنامج ميديا بلير كلاسيك Media Player Classic Home Cinema v1.5.2.3139

## GSM-AYA

Media Player Classic Home Cinema v1.5.2.3139     *البرنامج العملاق* *Media Player Classic HomeCinema 1.5.2.3139* *للنواتين 32 و 64 بت* *فى صوره ملف تشغيلى وملف بورتابل* *أروع مشغلات الميديا واخفها على الاطلاق* *برنامج صمم بطريقه ممتازه تجعلك فى غنى عن العديد والعديد من المشغلات* *بالاضافة إلى دعمه الكثير من صيغ التشغيل المعروفة* *بالاضافة إلى شهرته وتميزه وقوتة الحقيقيه*  *Media Player Classic HomeCinema x86/x64 comfortable in all plans for the media player. It is based on a classical player Media Player Classic, and has its own integrated set of media codecs, and can play many formats of video / audio files without installing third-party tools. This player has a number of different functionalities: it can play DVD discs, is able to decode H.264 format popular on the latest generation graphics cards can work correctly with the second monitor (TV), supports various kinds of subtitles can work with QuickTime and RealVideo etc. The player is small and completely understandable, and not overloaded with unnecessary functions of the interface translated into 14 languages. It is completely compatible with Windows XP and Windows Vista, and not only 32 - bit version, but the 64-bit.*  *This project is based on the original "Media Player Classic" and was created after Gabest, the original author, stopped working on it. Several new features have been integrated in this player,*  *such as:* ** Option to remove Tearing.* ** Better support for Windows Vista and 7, including a release for 64 bits platform.* ** Full ICC color management* ** Support for EVR (Enhanced Video Renderer)* ** Usage of Toolbar images* ** Supports Subtitles.* ** Playback and recording of television if a supported TV tuner is installed.* ** Creation of minidump when MPC HC crashes.* ** OSD (On Screen Display)* ** Support Multi-Monitor configuration* ** Pixel shader to convert BT601 - BT701* ** YV12 Chroma Upsampling pixel shader* ** Language Translations.* ** All features from the Guliverkli MPC Project from Gabest*  *البرنامج متوافق مع جميع الانظمه*     *أولاً*   *للتحميل باقصي سرعة يجب تحميل أخر اصدار من internet Download Manager*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     *ثانياً*  *لعدم حدوث مشاكل في فك الضغط يجب تحميل اخر اصدار من الـ winrar*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *لمن يواجهة مشاكل في تشغيل الالعاب يجب تحميل تلك البرامج بأخر إصداراتها*    *Demon Tools*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*      *Games For Windows*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     *DirectX*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *اولا لتحميل النسخه X32*   *FireLoading* *سريع ويدعم الاستكمال*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *ثانيا لتحميل النسخه X64*    *FireLoading* *سريع ويدعم الاستكمال*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *منقول بتصريف*

----------


## narosse27

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

